# DIY Temperature controller



## zombie13xx

Never post but thought I would share pics of my diy controller. Made with a Mypin pid and 10 cfm fan bought off ebay. Connected to my Stumps clone.  Have about 50 dollars in the whole project. So far it has been holding temps great.













IMG_20131229_134842.jpg



__ zombie13xx
__ Dec 29, 2013


















IMG_20131229_134922.jpg



__ zombie13xx
__ Dec 29, 2013


















IMG_20131229_134827.jpg



__ zombie13xx
__ Dec 29, 2013


----------



## dward51

Sweet!!!! Nice application of a power draft.  Stumps are efficient enough as is, but with a power draft you will have a true "set and forget" smoker.


----------



## jdne5b

Looks great, would love to see the details of what parts you purchased to make the controller.


----------



## savannahsmoker

Nice job


----------



## shoneyboy

:popcorn


----------



## zombie13xx

Parts from ebay are Dual Digital F/C PID Temperature Controller Control TA4-SNR with K thermocouple, it's a very cheap PID made in China with very hard to understand 2 page manual. Also used a Solid State Relay SSR-25DA 25A /250V 3-32VDC 88 to run the Brushless DC Blower Fan 12V HT-07530D12 75x75x30mm. Install the PID, SSR, and 12 volt DC transformer ( to power fan) in 6x6x4 weather proof junction box bought from Lowe's. Had the transformer laying around from old router. Used aluminum flashing and foil tape to make a transition from fan to ball valve on smoker. Also made a small flapper inside of transition that will close when fan is off. Not sure that was really needed because I metered the ball valve down to about quarter open after pit got up to temp.


----------



## dj mishima

Very cool!


----------



## dward51

Zombie13xx said:


> Parts from ebay are Dual Digital F/C PID Temperature Controller Control TA4-SNR with K thermocouple, it's a very cheap PID made in China with very hard to understand 2 page manual. Also used a Solid State Relay SSR-25DA 25A /250V 3-32VDC 88 to run the Brushless DC Blower Fan 12V HT-07530D12 75x75x30mm. Install the PID, SSR, and 12 volt DC transformer ( to power fan) in 6x6x4 weather proof junction box bought from Lowe's. Had the transformer laying around from old router. Used aluminum flashing and foil tape to make a transition from fan to ball valve on smoker. Also made a small flapper inside of transition that will close when fan is off. Not sure that was really needed because I metered the ball valve down to about quarter open after pit got up to temp.


Looks like a MYPIN TA4 controller marketed under a different name.  Check out this SMF thread for some better info and manuals (in english!!!!). The third PDF in the first post is probably the best reference guide to that model.  Just make sure your schematic on the actual PID is the one you use as some TA4's are wired differently internally but marketed under the same model number (got to love inexpensive Chinese tech!)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...tructions-and-general-pid-ssr-info-by-request


----------



## ruralearl

Hi zombie13xx,  Thanks for this thread, found it with a web search for the fan you used.  Thinking about doing the same thing.  Also interesting link by dward51.  Regards,  Earl


----------

